# Raiden Phantoms cracked



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad luck dude. I'd call the shop first off.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

They should replace them if the base is cracked. Not sure how there warranty department is though. FYI I will never buy anything anymore from Ride because of that


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thx for the info, the store just got back to me and told me to send them back to the store and they will start the claims process.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't know if it's too late now, but get your money back and buy another pair from a more durable brand such as Burton or Union. 
Personally, I would not use binding that have airbags for baseplate dampeners in the first place, because airbages usually "bust out" and if they don't, they're still likely to do so. I know that's not your problem, but I'm just saying that it's more potential for breakage if you do get another pair of Raiden bindings.
(I quoted "bust out" because Raiden actually stated, in a Transworld Gear Guide I think, that the more common EVA padding busts out and air bags don't do that. Seriously? How stupid do they think we are?):laugh:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> Don't know if it's too late now, but get your money back and buy another pair from a more durable brand such as Burton or Union.
> Personally, I would not use binding that have airbags for baseplate dampeners in the first place, because airbages usually "bust out" and if they don't, they're still likely to do so. I know that's not your problem, but I'm just saying that it's more potential for breakage if you do get another pair of Raiden bindings.
> (I quoted "bust out" because Raiden actually stated, in a Transworld Gear Guide I think, that the more common EVA padding busts out and air bags don't do that. Seriously? How stupid do they think we are?):laugh:


I doubt that it will be an option. Thanks though.

I was thinking of trying union but with all that has been happening on here lately i think i will probably avoid them.

I only got 2 days on the phantoms so far but i liked the airbags. The wipe i had was pretty awesome and i had a hard time walking for a couple days, i think i sprained my knee pretty bad LOL, oh well, another few days and i will be healed up.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Don't know if it's too late now, but get your money back and buy another pair from a more durable brand such as Burton or Union.
> Personally, I would not use binding that have airbags for baseplate dampeners in the first place, because airbages usually "bust out" and if they don't, they're still likely to do so. I know that's not your problem, but I'm just saying that it's more potential for breakage if you do get another pair of Raiden bindings.
> (I quoted "bust out" because Raiden actually stated, in a Transworld Gear Guide I think, that the more common EVA padding busts out and air bags don't do that. Seriously? How stupid do they think we are?):laugh:


I think the 2013 phantoms are BA's go to binding on a lot of his tests last year. Not sure if durability is a real issue.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

more durable brand... ehh... 

i think were seeing one of those perfect situation accidents. ive delt with nitro fro a while now... and air bag "bust outs" or base plate cracks. ive never seen. 

You handled things right... The shop should have your back and push the issue right through... nitro is a pretty rad group of dudes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure if it was common for airbags to blow out I would have done it by now. Oh the humor in that guys post.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats why I don't wear NIKE AIRS any more. Pop them mofos like balloons! What were they thinking?!?!!?:dunno:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Thats why I don't wear NIKE AIRS any more. Pop them mofos like balloons! What were they thinking?!?!!?:dunno:


Kind of like this


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> I was thinking of trying union but with all that has been happening on here lately i think i will probably avoid them.


Sorry I'm new here. So what's been happening with Union bindings here recently? 
Just curios because I have a pair of Unions.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Justin said:


> I was thinking of trying union but with all that has been happening on here lately i think i will probably avoid them.


Priceless.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Some rep from the company has just been causing a bunch of bad blood. Its in another thread. Just a bad representaion for the company IMO. If they made the only good bindings i would probably still buy them but there are enough other good choices.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> Some rep from the company has just been causing a bunch of bad blood. Its in another thread. Just a bad representaion for the company IMO. If they made the only good bindings i would probably still buy them but there are enough other good choices.


Are you refering to Union or Raiden? If you are talking about Union, being an owner of Union bindings, I know what you mean. Union always seems to have this "we don't give a crap" attitude. 
First I saw Union's How to Set Up Your Union Bindings videoo on YouTube, and the Union guy was just being an absolute douche. He had a sort of 'shut up, Union is the only good binding brand you idiot' tone and just gave me bad vibes. He actually reminded me of a highschool bully :thumbsdown:
Second thing is on their site, it says "everything in-house... with no outsourcing". I get the box... big black bold text reads: DESIGNED IN ITALY. MADE IN CHINA. Yeah, no outsourcing my a**!:thumbsdown:
I then try contacting them on their site but when I click 'send' a box appears that says something like "We don't like robots. Fill out the verification box." But of course there's no freaking image with the verification text!:thumbsdown:
Sure- my Union bindings perform flawlessly, look cool, haven't had any problems and should last a lifetime. But honestly I'd feel happier with bindings with a 1 year warranty, knowing that the guys who made them are NICE, HAPPY, SOCIAL people who respect their customers more than, well, their bindings! (what else?):laugh:
Oh well, I'm happy with mine anyway. As long as they really don't break, they're still awesome.


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Are you refering to Union or Raiden? If you are talking about Union, being an owner of Union bindings, I know what you mean. Union always seems to have this "we don't give a crap" attitude.
> First I saw Union's How to Set Up Your Union Bindings videoo on YouTube, and the Union guy was just being an absolute douche. He had a sort of 'shut up, Union is the only good binding brand you idiot' tone and just gave me bad vibes. He actually reminded me of a highschool bully :thumbsdown:
> Second thing is on their site, it says "everything in-house... with no outsourcing". I get the box... big black bold text reads: DESIGNED IN ITALY. MADE IN CHINA. Yeah, no outsourcing my a**!:thumbsdown:
> I then try contacting them on their site but when I click 'send' a box appears that says something like "We don't like robots. Fill out the verification box." But of course there's no freaking image with the verification text!:thumbsdown:
> ...


So Union bindings are great, but the rep and their online customer service sucks?

OP, I think you just got a lemon for a binding. One bad experience doesn't mean their entire binding line sucks.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I like my raidens (very limited experience) and im sure it was a pretty spectacular wipeout that caused the break. I tend to destroy equimpent pretty quick. Last year i wrecked, a board, boots, binding, 2 pairs of gloves, a jacket, pants. Even people that don't love union seem to think they last a long time so it is something that will come into consideration.

Maybe some day i will try union. Seems like a lot of ppl really like them but im getting old and don't care about being core. I was really considering bringing in my boots to see how the toe strap would fit but whatever. Im sure in the next year or two all the bs will die down and all the sane people that ride them will make me consider them again.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> I was thinking of trying union but with all that has been happening on here lately i think i will probably avoid them.


Are you hearing this C3 rep(s)?!? Smooth move with you "contest"... :cheeky4:

Justin, I had a board issue a couple years ago with Burton. Brought it back to the store and they handled the claim. It worked for me cause I didn't have to pay shipping or deal with the manufacturer at all. Got my new board in a few weeks (brought in a T6 left with a T7) 

You got anything you can use in the meantime? Our season is almost in full swing here...


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya im good, i have a pair of targas that i can switch on to. My phantoms are in the mail back to Qubec to thinkempire. they will be dealing with raiden for me.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The gf has a pair of raiden machine bindings she's giving me for xmas she doesn't think I know about. I have zero concern about their durability; why, because raiden/nitro has been doing it right for a long time and they stand behind their products. Does history mean shit can't happen, nope and that's why I have back up bindings and a warranty.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

So... does any one have the link to the thread with the bad Union rep? I'm interested in seeing this.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

bseracka said:


> The gf has a pair of raiden machine bindings she's giving me for xmas she doesn't think I know about. I have zero concern about their durability; why, because raiden/nitro has been doing it right for a long time and they stand behind their products. Does history mean shit can't happen, nope and that's why I have back up bindings and a warranty.


Just took my Machines out for a rip last weekend - very impressed with their performance so far, I'm sure you'll enjoy! They seem very well built and I have zero concerns about the airbags popping. They're in a thick casing that short of sticking a nail into it isn't likely to break.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i probably shouldn't have brought that up. i don't want to start that mess over again.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> So... does any one have the link to the thread with the bad Union rep? I'm interested in seeing this.


Just search for "Union Hijack" that pretty much sums it up.



Justin said:


> i probably shouldn't have brought that up. i don't want to start that mess over again.


No need to start it over, but seeing what happened may help people make informed decisions in the future.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Just search for "Union Hijack" that pretty much sums it up.


Thanks! Looks like Sesame Street is still educating me!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Thanks! Looks like Sesame Street is still educating me!


THAT'S THE MUPPETS TO YOU!!! Muppets > Sesame St. by far. Go back and watch some muppets if you can it's good stuff!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> THAT'S THE MUPPETS TO YOU!!! Muppets > Sesame St. by far. Go back and watch some muppets if you can it's good stuff!


Oh crap my bad! 
Err... so would you go to war against Semame Street? Sounds like you REALLY don't like it! I bet people get them confused all the time and it annoys you kind of like how I annoyed my Physics teacher when I compared him to Morgan Freeman once...he pretty much flipped out!:laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Oh crap my bad!
> Err... so would you go to war against Semame Street? Sounds like you REALLY don't like it! I bet people get them confused all the time and it annoys you kind of like how I annoyed my Physics teacher when I compared him to Morgan Freeman once...he pretty much flipped out!:laugh:


Lol no no make love not war!!! Really though I stopped watching Sesame Street when I was a kid, but the Muppet show is one of those shows that translates well into adulthood. It's hilarious to go back at watch some of the episodes with the guests that were big at the time, like Elton John with his big ass glasses!  Classic stuff...


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Are you refering to Union or Raiden? If you are talking about Union, being an owner of Union bindings, I know what you mean. Union always seems to have this "we don't give a crap" attitude.
> First I saw Union's How to Set Up Your Union Bindings videoo on YouTube, and the Union guy was just being an absolute douche. He had a sort of 'shut up, Union is the only good binding brand you idiot' tone and just gave me bad vibes. He actually reminded me of a highschool bully :thumbsdown:
> Second thing is on their site, it says "everything in-house... with no outsourcing". I get the box... big black bold text reads: DESIGNED IN ITALY. MADE IN CHINA. Yeah, no outsourcing my a**!:thumbsdown:
> I then try contacting them on their site but when I click 'send' a box appears that says something like "We don't like robots. Fill out the verification box." But of course there's no freaking image with the verification text!:thumbsdown:
> ...



Just to clear things up... We have 3 offices: Colico Italy, Seattle Wa, and Shenzhen China. 

Italy is design, engineering, and production.
USA is marketing and graphic design.
China is production, assembly and packaging.

There is zero outsourcing. It's nice and happy around here too man. Maybe a little too much


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Justin said:


> Had a nice spill on friday and just was adjusting my bindings to discover that i cracked the base plate through. Only my second day on them.
> 
> Should i call the shop i ordered them from or should i contact raiden?


Call Milo and ask for Josh or Cal. 1.877.504.1500 They run Raiden and are awesome dudes. 

This baseplate thing was probably just a freak accident. They will take care of you. 

Cheers.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So you are from Union?

I've written you guys off because of the antics of your guy Nose Dramous (sp).

But if you're going to stick around and be cool and address concerns, that's cool, I can respect that.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Call Milo and ask for Josh or Cal. 1.877.504.1500 They run Raiden and are awesome dudes.
> 
> This baseplate thing was probably just a freak accident. They will take care of you.
> 
> Cheers.


Thx, i already mailed them to the shop.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Just to clear things up... We have 3 offices: Colico Italy, Seattle Wa, and Shenzhen China.
> 
> Italy is design, engineering, and production.
> USA is marketing and graphic design.
> ...


Sorry but that is still outsourcing. The company was founded and is operated in Seattle, WA, and relying on other countries to provide a means of production is still "outsourcing" by definition.
Anyway, how do I, and other users here know if your legit? -There was apparently an incident involving a C3 representative, who promoted contest awarding whoever "hijacks" the most forums here with a pair of Union bindings.:dunno: I'm not sure exactly what happened, but if you search it you can find it quite easily.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Im pretty sure he is legit. Looks like they are just trying to do what was asked of them by many members and having a member who will inform people on their bindings without getting into internet fights.


----------

